# Was das WC Papier oder genauer gesagt das Aufhängen desen Rolle über den Charackter sagt



## Gamer090 (11. April 2016)

*Was das WC Papier oder genauer gesagt das Aufhängen desen Rolle über den Charackter sagt*

Hi zusammen

Habt ihr gewusst dass das Aufhängen einer WC Papierrolle viel über unseren Charakter sagen kann? Nicht? Na dann solltet ihr diesen Artikel mal lesen, eine Psycholgin und Expertin für Beziehungen hat sogar einen Persönlichkeitstest entwickelt der aussagen soll ob man dominant und organisiert oder eher Konfliktscheu ist. Doch das war nicht alles, dieses Wissen soll auch für die Partnersuche wichtig sein.

Quelle: 20min.ch

-----

   Ich habe schon lange nicht mehr so gelacht wie bei diesem Artikel, ich denke, diese Psychologin verbringt zu viel Zeit auf dem Klo, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.  

Hier die Auflösung der Umfrage, seit ihr eher Organisierter oder doch eher Chaotisch??



Spoiler



Das lose Ende hängt *vorne* runter -> Ihr seit Organisierter und Dominanter als diejenigen die die Rolle verkehrt herumhängen.
Das lose Ende hängt *hinten *runter -> Ihr seid eher Chaotisch


----------



## Jeretxxo (11. April 2016)

*AW: Was das WC Papier oder genauer gesagt das Aufhängen desen Rolle über den Charackter sagt*

Hm... und was bin ich dann mit meinem Unterputz Toilettenpapierhalter, wo im Prinzip nur eine Möglichkeit besteht das Papier reinzuhängen...? 
Oder feuchtes Toilettenpapier aus dem Feuchttuchspender...?

Und btw. das is so ziemlich das dämmlichste was ich in letzter Zeit gelesen habe, alleine die "zwei" Möglichkeiten... wow was für ein Ergebniss...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. April 2016)

*AW: Was das WC Papier oder genauer gesagt das Aufhängen desen Rolle über den Charackter sagt*

Und wenn man keinen Abroller für die Analtapete nutzt ist man ein Genie wie Einstein?


----------



## XeT (11. April 2016)

*AW: Was das WC Papier oder genauer gesagt das Aufhängen desen Rolle über den Charackter sagt*

Also eigentlich hat man doch nur das Papier hinten, wenn man dem Besuch/Mitbewohnern nicht vertraut. Denn so sieht man direkt in juckpulver/Chili zwischen gerollt wurde.  
Aber bitte nicht die Notizzettel vergessen. Denn so reicht 1 Blatt.


----------



## Gamer090 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Was das WC Papier oder genauer gesagt das Aufhängen desen Rolle über den Charackter sagt*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Und wenn man keinen Abroller für die Analtapete nutzt ist man ein Genie wie Einstein?



Dann eher ein Chaot


----------



## S754 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Was das WC Papier oder genauer gesagt das Aufhängen desen Rolle über den Charackter sagt*

Wenn man sonst nichts zu tun hat^^


----------



## tsd560ti (11. April 2016)

*AW: Was das WC Papier oder genauer gesagt das Aufhängen desen Rolle über den Charackter sagt*

Bei mir dominiert das Chaos, wie rum muss ich den Kram jetzt an die Wand nageln?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. April 2016)

*AW: Was das WC Papier oder genauer gesagt das Aufhängen desen Rolle über den Charackter sagt*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Dann eher ein Chaot


Falsch. Das wäre der Irre der Küchekrepp nutzt und für jeden erlegten 12 Ender mit der Hose in der Kniekehle wie ein Pinguin in die Küche geht


----------



## Gamer090 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Was das WC Papier oder genauer gesagt das Aufhängen desen Rolle über den Charackter sagt*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Falsch. Das wäre der Irre der Küchekrepp nutzt und für jeden erlegten 12 Ender mit der Hose in der Kniekehle wie ein Pinguin in die Küche geht



"Interessante" Ansicht die du hast bezüglich jemand der WC Papier rumliegen hat


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. April 2016)

*AW: Was das WC Papier oder genauer gesagt das Aufhängen desen Rolle über den Charackter sagt*

Er kann ja meinetwegen auch bis in das Wohnzimmer robben um die Tageszeitung zu ergattern und wenn alle Stricke reißen könnte man ein Bidet anschaffen und es etwas modden um die Kimme mit ein paar Atü zu spülen


----------



## Stryke7 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Was das WC Papier oder genauer gesagt das Aufhängen desen Rolle über den Charackter sagt*

Die Frage ist doch auf Reddit oder so schon mal eindeutig geklärt worden,  der größte Teil der Menschen will es vorne herunterhängen haben. 

Es gibt dabei zwei Gruppen von Menschen, die eine Ausnahme bilden:

1) Menschen mit Katzen, welche an der Rolle drehen ...  da macht es Sinn es andersherum aufzuhängen weil es sich dann nicht abrollt.
2) Verlorene Seelen ohne jeden Sinn für Praktikabilität, Geschmack, und Existenzberechtigung.


----------



## blautemple (12. April 2016)

*AW: Was das WC Papier oder genauer gesagt das Aufhängen desen Rolle über den Charackter sagt*

Ich drehe jedes mal durch wenn die Rolle irgendwo falsch herum hängt, das stört mein Empfinden für Ordnung empfindlich


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. April 2016)

*AW: Was das WC Papier oder genauer gesagt das Aufhängen desen Rolle über den Charackter sagt*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> ...  da macht es Sinn es andersherum aufzuhängen weil es sich dann nicht abrollt.
> 2) Verlorene Seelen ohne jeden Sinn für Praktikabilität, Geschmack, und Existenzberechtigung.


Also steigt das Papier auf? Muss man dann auch wie beim Schlangenbeschwörer auch auf die Flöte pusten? Verlorene Seelen brauchen doch kein Papier, die rutschen über die Grasnarbe.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. April 2016)

*AW: Was das WC Papier oder genauer gesagt das Aufhängen desen Rolle über den Charackter sagt*

Und wenn es auf der Fensterbank steht, weil der Halter abgerissen ist?


----------



## Stryke7 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Was das WC Papier oder genauer gesagt das Aufhängen desen Rolle über den Charackter sagt*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und wenn es auf der Fensterbank steht, weil der Halter abgerissen ist?



Wie dringend brauchtest du es, dass du in der Hektik den Halter abgerissen hast ... ?


----------



## tsd560ti (12. April 2016)

*AW: Was das WC Papier oder genauer gesagt das Aufhängen desen Rolle über den Charackter sagt*

Dann brauchst ne blaue Plakette um so richtig einen loszuwerden. 
Weil du das Fenster dann schlecht öffnen kannst hast du sonst hinterher Gesundheitsprobleme[emoji38]


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. April 2016)

*AW: Was das WC Papier oder genauer gesagt das Aufhängen desen Rolle über den Charackter sagt*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und wenn es auf der Fensterbank steht, weil der Halter abgerissen ist?


Man sollte ja vor Gebrauch das Papier abrollen und nicht den Hintern an der Rolle abwischen


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. April 2016)

*AW: Was das WC Papier oder genauer gesagt das Aufhängen desen Rolle über den Charackter sagt*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wie dringend brauchtest du es, dass du in der Hektik den Halter abgerissen hast ... ?


Was kann ich dazu das mein Kumpel total betrunken sich auf die Schnauze legt und den Halter gleich mitnimmt? 



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Dann brauchst ne blaue Plakette um so richtig einen loszuwerden.
> Weil du das Fenster dann schlecht öffnen kannst hast du sonst hinterher Gesundheitsprobleme[emoji38]


Fenster auf Kippe geht noch!


----------



## Gamer090 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Was das WC Papier oder genauer gesagt das Aufhängen desen Rolle über den Charackter sagt*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Man sollte ja vor Gebrauch das Papier abrollen und nicht den Hintern an der Rolle abwischen



Wer würde auf so eine bescheuerte Idee kommen????


----------



## turbosnake (12. April 2016)

*AW: Was das WC Papier oder genauer gesagt das Aufhängen desen Rolle über den Charackter sagt*

Und was ist wenn ich kein Klopapaier habe?


----------



## Red-Hood (12. April 2016)

*AW: Was das WC Papier oder genauer gesagt das Aufhängen desen Rolle über den Charackter sagt*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Und was ist wenn ich kein Klopapaier habe?


Dann wechselst die Windel.


----------

